#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-02
<lyz> hmm, webchat is not so bad
<lyz> just added it to our forum thread on meetings: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9666634&postcount=25
<daker> \o/
<daker> lyz, qwebirc ?
<pleia2> yeah
<daker> awesome
<lyz> I'm hoping to get more folks coming to meetings, and the webchat makes it so much easier
<daker> yeah
<lyz> gone are the days of yucky java clients, it seems :)
<daker> it easy, you don't have to install anything
<lyz> yeah, and it's not actually a horrible interface, very simple
 * daker likes xchat
<lyz> the colors could be improved to make it more obvious that the channel names are buttons at the top, but I think most people using this for a single meeting won't need to worry about it
<lyz> irssi for me, but I'd be crazy if I thought that was a good option for folks who are shy about using IRC ;)
<daker> \o/
<lyz> looks like configuration options here do allow for some theming
<lyz> might be good to create an ubuntu-women.org/chat or something to simplify joining
<lyz> ok, done playing
<rww> pleia2: you can specify color schemes (i think) and destination channel (i know) in URLs too, which is nice for linking new people.
<pleia2> rww: yeah, we use the destination channels for classroom, which got me thinking about this
<nigelb> pleia2: lyz looks like a better nickname :D
<pleia2> nigelb: I can't change now!
<pleia2> am considering changing my account id to it though
<pleia2> and updating my mask
<nigelb> pleia2: wait, why can't you change?
<pleia2> everyone knows pleia2 :)
<pleia2> it's been my nick for like 12 years
<pleia2> anyway, dinner!
<nigelb> everyone knows pleia2 is lyz :D
<rww> welcome to why I'm not robertwall. I tried it for a couple of days. I actually got PMs asking me to switch back :S
<elky> rww, I occasionally still get people telling me to switch back to "elkbuntu"
<elky> But, the "what is elkbuntu, is this another distro" was much more common, hence this nick wins.
<svaksha> rww: yeah. i had only added and extra alphabet 'm' to my nick and got pm's saying this nick was better. heh
<svaksha> s/and/an
<nigelb> elky: this is shorter though you'll have to deal with tab error with elly
<nigelb> I was nigel_nb, nigelbabu, and now settled on nigelb :)
<elky> nigelb, I'd have to settle for namespace issues with elly even if I was elkbuntu. people tend to only bother with the first 2 letters.
<nigelb> elky: ah, true :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: when you're about later gives a shout will you please re poll, thanks
<pleia2> czajkowski: hey
<czajkowski> pleia2: howdy
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-03
<pleia2> czajkowski: still about? :)
<pleia2> (time zones are fun!)
 * valorie has finally installed the beta-fonts
<valorie> where are they supposed to show up?
<valorie> ok, trying to use fonttest
<valorie> which fails.....
 * valorie files a launchpad bug about that
<rww> valorie: It took a few tries before it logged in properly for me :(
<valorie> I was logged in OK
<valorie> and yes, it did take a bit
<valorie> but when I found a problem, I was unable to successfully report the problem
<valorie> I'll try in a different browser
<valorie> rekonq is just tooooo buggy yet
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<pleia2> morning
<czajkowski> pleia2: hey!
<pleia2> hey czajkowski :)
<pleia2> ok, new meeting times: 8PM 2nd Wednesday, 10AM 4th Thursday
<czajkowski> yay
<pleia2> now we need to update the fridge
<pleia2> I don't seem to have that ability
<czajkowski> oh when you figure out how to do that
<czajkowski> will you tell me
<czajkowski> the loco council and health check info is slightly off
<pleia2> I think only the person who created it can change it, or some Calendar Master
<pleia2> akgraner: help? :)
<czajkowski> aye but that's nick ali who isn't on the loco council any more
<pleia2> akgraner might have the master keys to the fridge calendar
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Wednesday, 11 August 2010 @ 20:00 UTC
<czajkowski> loco health check going on now in -locoteams
<hypatia> yay meeting
<czajkowski> hypatia: hey
<hypatia> hola/s
<hypatia> err
<hypatia> hola!
<czajkowski> hypatia: I know you're travelling atm, but is there somewhere I can find a list of techie events/meet ups in torntor
<czajkowski> *tornot
<czajkowski> another mate moved over there
<czajkowski> all my mates are moving to Canada :(
<czajkowski> 4 now so far :(
<czajkowski> 2 more planning
<hypatia> wow
<AlanBell> ¡Hola! hypatia
<hypatia> yyeah, lemme hop on a real keyboard and i'll send you a pm
<hypatia> phone irc lol
<hypatia> brb
<czajkowski> hypatia: only if you're free it's not urgent
<czajkowski> aye if I find a job out there I'd be gone too
<hypatia> it's a good reason to get out of bed :)
 * hypatia is slackin' in seattle
<MichelleQ1> hypatia: slacking here, too.
<hypatia> :)
<akgraner> woo hoo - just found out one of my talks was accepted for Ohio Linux Fest \0/ happy dance :-)
<IdleOne> Congrats!
<akgraner> thanks
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> what is it ?
<akgraner> czajkowski,  "Volunteer Vertigo and High Tech Hangovers" presented in a 12 step format
<czajkowski> cool
<akgraner> but I only have 6 steps
<czajkowski> hehe
<MarkDude> I might have a few more for you akgraner , we had a few growing pains in this one project I was involved with...
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I'll send you the outline and let's see if I can incorporate them :-)
<MarkDude> http://www.step12.com/12-steps-reverse.html
<MarkDude> Check out #4
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Its a list of things *not to do*
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<pleia2> akgraner: can you have a look at the fridge calendar and update the UW entries for our new meeting times?
<pleia2> akgraner: and congrats :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yeppers
<akgraner> give me about 20 minutes and I'll fix it
<czajkowski> akgraner: and the LC as it seems nick ali is the owner of them and I cant change stuff
<czajkowski> thanks
<akgraner> czajkowski, yep I'll change it
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> it's missing the loco health check and wiki page and channel
<czajkowski> and same for the council meeting
<akgraner> can you drop me am email with the links to everything that needs to be added
<akgraner> I like to believe I know it all by memory - but sadly I don't :-(
<czajkowski> no bother
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks!
<czajkowski> done
<akgraner> thanks
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-04
<akgraner> pleia2, czajkowski the parents popped in for a visit  - going to update the calendars now
<akgraner> sorry about that
<akgraner> elky ping
<elky> akgraner, pong
<czajkowski> akgraner: no bother
<akgraner> czajkowski, LoCo teams healthcheck and LoCo Council Calendar should be fix take a look please :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: can looc teams meeting be renamed to loco health check?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> 2 secs
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<czajkowski> thank you
<akgraner> czajkowski, done - and you are welcome! :-)
<czajkowski> thanks much appreciated
<czajkowski> tick off my to do list
<akgraner> no worries - the UW calendar has been updated as well  :-)
<czajkowski> sweet
<akgraner> czajkowski, can you verify that - I get Time Zone challenged from time to time
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> likewise
<czajkowski> gimmie 2 secs
<czajkowski> replying to emails and I have my nice hat on
<akgraner> hahaha - ok :-P
<czajkowski> yup looks good
<pleia2> akgraner: still need updates for the ubuntu women meeting times
<akgraner> pleia2, hmm did I not update the correct calendar?
<pleia2> I updated the ubuntu women calendar already, we needed the fridge updated :)
<akgraner> the UW only has August when I checked so I updated Sept forward... unless I was completely looking at the wrong on  - sigh
<pleia2> oh, UW is wrong now, hm
<akgraner> I'll add UW to the Fridge  - sorry about that
<akgraner> pleia2, you fix UW and I'll do the Fridge
<akgraner> :-/
<pleia2> hang on, let me fix UW real quick
<pleia2> akgraner: ok, sorted :)
<czajkowski> ye breaking things
<czajkowski> tut tut :p
<akgraner> czajkowski, always!  usually it's me I break so nice that it is just a calendar atm :-P
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry about that :-(  I think I should take a nap and then deal with dates, numbers, and or logic... I think I am just tired
<pleia2> no problem, we still have a few days before it's important
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-06
<nigelb> 2 minutes is my best guess
<nigelb> he's going to be kicked and banned before that
<czajkowski> morning
<nigelb> what the foo...
<czajkowski> nigelb: eh ?
<nigelb> czajkowski: other channel :/
<czajkowski> oh right
<czajkowski> meh dont go into the unlogged channel
<maco> nigelb: wow, thick
<nigelb> maco: he's confused with bullying and being kicked out for trolling
<maco> nigelb: i think i was rather pointedly referring to him with my comment
<nigelb> maco: ah
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-07
<maco> what the hell?
<maco> steady stream of new silent people since that ban....
<Pendulum> all coming from the same channel, probably
<rww> 18:48:22 <Hoober> robert, did your friends call me retarded
<rww> 18:48:28 <Hoober> my friends said your friends did
<rww> so possibly they're meatpuppets of Hoober. yay :(
<IdleOne> keep an eye on XIII
<Pendulum> morning
<czajkowski> hey there
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski
<czajkowski> catching up on planet reading
<Pendulum> *nods*
<czajkowski> also step up 3D is the first film I've seen that makes sense to be done in 3D
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> I'm refusing to see the step-up movies because as far as I can tell from the adverts it's a film about white appropriation of a traditionally black culture thing and it's sad that it couldn't just be about black culture/dance styles without a white lead character
<czajkowski> um.... I wouldn't view it as that and never have done
<czajkowski> none of the step movies are...
<Pendulum> what race are the lead characters?
<Pendulum> I'm not saying it's a conscious choice
<czajkowski> there isn't any one major lead, it's a group so I really cant say tbh
<Pendulum> okay
<czajkowski> I never break folks down into race either tbh
<Pendulum> maybe it's the American adverts, then
<czajkowski> I cant related to that
<czajkowski> sorry
<Pendulum> that's fiar
<Pendulum> *fair
<pleia2> Pendulum, issyl0, reminder: interview due tomorrow :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: I've poked ivanka a bunch with no answer :-/
<pleia2> :\
<Pendulum> I'll try again, but I know weekends are harder to get her
<pleia2> maybe we should have an interview or two prepped in the queue so we don't miss months again?
<pleia2> depending on a single interviewee is a burden on us and them, might be better if we loosened it a bit
<pleia2> I am sure if we get the article in by monday it'll be ok, I've been late a couple times before :)
<AlanBell> Pendulum: speaking of reminders . . .
<nigelb> pleia2: +1 on having something ready so that you have some leeway
<daker> anyone using the LoCo Directory API ?
<AlanBell> daker: it has only been out a day hasn't it!
<daker> AlanBell, the API ?
<AlanBell> I thought so (I might be wrong)
<daker> AlanBell, ?
<AlanBell> daker: lets move this to #ubuntu-locoteams
<daker> oki
<czajkowski> isnt ivanka on hols?
<elky> pleia2, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-August/002955.html
<pleia2> elky: yay! :)
 * pleia2 just saw it hit her mailbox
<elky> Let the games begin!
<czajkowski> thats really cool
<czajkowski> thanks elky
<czajkowski> I should stop reading blog posts when they make me this mad :(
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, I stopped a couple hours ago
<czajkowski> I thought it couldnt get any worse
<czajkowski> but it did
<czajkowski> one person um zooko 3 hrs made a great point not sure I'm linking to it properly but...  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/dude-youre-35-year-old-with-neck-beard.html#comment-67017538
<elky> It also went to planet.
<czajkowski> and then removed very fast...
<pleia2> I don't think their links to comments work
<czajkowski> pleia2: seems that way.. but 3hrs ago is the time stamp
<elky> pleia2, the comments are in disqus, which might get adblocked
<czajkowski> starts off with Dear Benjamin:
<czajkowski> I'm 36 years old. I have a beard. I have contributed to the creation of Ubuntu in several small ways over the
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, I searched for the nick :)
<pleia2> great comment
<czajkowski> aye really nice comment
<czajkowski> but I'e little or no time for Ben since his behaviour at UDS tbh and when I asked him to remove stuff that had me in it and never did. so not much respect
<elky> I'm annoyed at the way he did the whole manuals thing too. Especially since when we turned him down for membership when he'd been around for only a month or so writing howtos on the forum or whatever we told him to work /with/ the docs team, not stomp off and build a new sandpit.
<elky> Also that 'interview' a few days back where it's like the took a sample of their irc channel one friday after a few beers.
<czajkowski> tbh I never read omg ubuntu as the writing style reminds me of a bunch of college kids, which it really is.
<czajkowski> and articles like today prove it
<czajkowski> and I don't think Ubuntu/canonical should be associated with it at all
<czajkowski> todays article is daming
<elky> Also, his pestering me on facebook to "hurry up and add" him so he could feed stuff in to my wall or respond to something I said or etc
<elky> Anyway, enough time spent on him for today. G'nite
<czajkowski> meh I came with a rule, if I've not met them or work with them on areas I dont add
<czajkowski> G'night elky
<elky> I have a rule too; If I see the bump before I see the original request, they meet my blacklist.
<elky> ZZzzzz
<maco> ooh apparently im blocked from commenting on omgubuntu?  or did comments close?
<Pendulum> dunno
<AlanBell> maco: looks open to me, I would be surprised if you were blocked though
<maco> i wouldnt
<maco> i publicly refer to that blog as a gossip rag in the grocery store
<AlanBell> yeah, but they *like* comments like that
<czajkowski> maco: lol
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-08
<czajkowski> http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010/08/08/dude-youre-a-35-year-old-with-a-neck-beard/#comment-932  sums it up nicely
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-02
<GirlyGirl> So what exactly goes on here compared to #ubuntu-woman and what are the goals achieved by this team, I read guidelines but would like past examples e.g XXX was done
<AlanBell> this channel is logged and meetings occur here, examples of things done may be found here http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<GirlyGirl> Thanks, why isn't the other one logged?
<AlanBell> it was agreed not to do so, for roughly the same reasons as #ubuntu-offtopic not being logged
<GirlyGirl> I see
<GirlyGirl> and one more thing what would be the difference between ubuntu-woman and -offtopic which one should I use
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-woman is way less tolerant of trolls
<IdleOne> with good reason
<AlanBell> it is #ubuntu-women to be pedantic
<IdleOne> sorry, I just woke up and started typing
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-women*
<AlanBell> good morning IdleOne  :)
<IdleOne> Morning
<GirlyGirl> hmm I guess ubuntu-women is for women who absolutely won't stand any obnoxious behaviour, so since I'm a rather young girl I wouldn't mind -offtopic
<maco> i'm an op in -offtopic
<maco> so is elky
<maco> i applied for ops there so i could whack the sexist folks over the head though :)
<maco> because discussions like "why are all women so stupid? they're all crazy!" sometimes happen in there and thats Not OK
<GirlyGirl> I've seen such things, I normally don't bother though thats probably because I know I'm not stupid
<maco> i dont want to see people leaving because "apparently these people hate me" so i try to squash that kind of talk
<maco> pleia2: i have the list for the poll, but i'm going to be in the 16th century next week. who should i give the list to to set up the poll?
<AlanBell> the doctor?
<pleia2> maco: yeah, Cc: me on the mail so I can nag jono to set it up next week in case he forgets or wahtever
<maco> jono didnt even do the list for me. he passed it on to dpm YESTERDAY (there goes the month cut-off!) who got me the list but said he doenst know how to setup a poll, and attemptng to explain it as two steps was going poorly, so i gave up and told him to give me the list and id find a way to get hte poll setup
<jono> maco, apologies I was traveling
<maco> oh. ok, sorry about being annoyed then
<akgraner> maco I can set it up
<akgraner> when does it need to be set up
<maco> akgraner: monday
<maco> thanks :)
<akgraner> ok do you want the same info used as the last time but just use the new names
<maco> guess so? i dont remember the last time one...its been a while ;)
<akgraner> maco, ok I'll post it here before I make the poll live
<akgraner> or run it past the leadership team
<akgraner> etc
<maco> kk
<maco> from this saturday to next, i'll be offline
<maco> the only electronic device i intend to use for a week is my kindle...well, at least after i put the GPS away
<akgraner> good for you!
<akgraner> jono, you aren't allowed to travel :-P didn't you know that...
<pleia2> thank you akgraner :)
<pleia2> and maco!
<akgraner> no worries - setting up the polls are fun for me - I guess I am weird that way
<pleia2> I'm glad someone likes it
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> oh just in case someone wants to read it - informit just published my article on Ubuntu Community: LoCo Communities Explained - thought I'd share it with the channel  - http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1739163
<pleia2> congrats
<GirlyGirl_> pleia2: its really sad though crasheing such a new car see as I said in offtopic
<GirlyGirl_> A bit near to tears right now. So I went to buy my first car today, a lovely purple 07 Toyota Yaris. As I pulled out of the ex owner's driveway onto the street my stiletto shoe got wedged in the carpet and I couldn't brake fast enough; I slammed into a van in front of me. My first accident ever. The car still runs and I'm fine but the front looks mushed up. I can't believe it I never had an accident in my parents co
<GirlyGirl_> oh sorry resent that
<GirlyGirl_> hmm I'm a careful driver , I guess replacing the matt and I should be fine
<GirlyGirl_> pleia2: This never happened to me! Why did it have to happen with a new car in front of the owner, I'm sure he saw though I didn't look back. He must have thought I can't drive
<GirlyGirl_> pleia2: What car do you drive?
<GirlyGirl_> pleia2: ok
<GirlyGirl_> I left one
<pleia2> GirlyGirl_: you can stay there!
<pleia2> just splitting the conversation is hard to follow
<GirlyGirl_> here's fine
<pleia2> and this is the project channel so talking about cars is very off-topic here
<pleia2> we should talk in #ubuntu-women
<GirlyGirl_> pleia2: Ah sorry
<pleia2> no problem :)
<pleia2> people read the logs here to keep up with the project, so we try to keep the chatter to a minimum
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks :)
 * AlanBell wonders what is going on
<pleia2> we're being trolled
<AlanBell> yeah I know
<MichelleQ> ::headdesk::
<pleia2> I suspect someone mentioned us in an arch channel again
<MichelleQ> makes me stabby.
 * AlanBell counts the pseudonyms and real names
<GirlyGirl_> luigi seems fishy to me
<pleia2> yeah
<MichelleQ> if it quacks like a troll...
 * AlanBell thinks a duck would be more interesting than a troll
<AlanBell> but they do make a lot of mess and need water
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-03
<pleia2> valorie: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources#Stickers
<pleia2> :)
<rww> fyi, #u-w just got mentioned in #defocus, keep an eye out
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-05
<pleia2> akgraner: are we all set for setting up the poll on tuesday?
<akgraner> pleia2, yep....will send you a test link in the am
<pleia2> akgraner: no need, just wanted to confirm that we didn't have to run around like crazy people getting things on track tuesday morning :)
<pleia2> "yep" is good enough for me!
<akgraner> pleia2, I am using the same format as the last election with the exception being the names and wiki pages are the current people...
<pleia2> akgraner: sounds good :)
<nigelb> akgraner: you're here!
<nigelb> kicked pete?
<nigelb> :P
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, I'll be adding info to the google doc later tonight
<nigelb> akgraner: re:mentorship, how much do you want to document?
<akgraner> I'd like to get as much as possible into the doc over the next 4 days...even if some areas are just place  holders in the outline
<nigelb> (a) invitation to mentorship, (b) finding mentors (c) selecting candidates (d) finding sponsors (e) measuring progress (f) concluding (g) post-program review.
<nigelb> Did I miss anything that we'd have to document?
<nigelb> (oh, I'm sure I missed something)
<akgraner> that's the basics yep
<nigelb> awesome, that sounds good :)
<akgraner> and I am sure there will  be additions as we pull from and tweak the best practices from other programs to suite UW
<nigelb> yeah :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-06
<akgraner> Poll has been created  - will add email address and start poll Tuesday morning :-)  Good Luck to all
<akgraner> as well as send email to the ML on Tuesday as well....
<akgraner> dang I like to use as well...:-/
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks again akgraner :)
<akgraner> no worries enjoyed setting it up...
<akgraner> I've missed the project so glad to be doing something :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-01
<nigelb> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/ThVKr.gif
<pleia2> nigelb: that's just odd :)
<nigelb> pleia2: heh :D
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-03
<pleia2> added July items to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage please add more as needed :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-07-30
<Cheese_n_rice> My story is I love GNU-Linux, I love women.... The title of this room provoked me so here I am.
